# Need help undervolting i5 9300h



## Amlenk (Mar 11, 2021)

Hi, I am relatively new to undervolting and I have been watching and reading undervolting related content. I have undervolted my cache to -125mv and my core to -250mv. It is stable and I have not yet encountered any crashes or BSOD. The problem is that, I am still facing high temps(96 c) while gaming or rendering. I used TS Bench and Cinebench 23 to check the stability of the undervolt. I need help fixing/reducing the thermal throttle.

System Specs
MSI GL65 9SDK Laptop
Cpu- i5-9300H @ 2.40GHz, 2400Mhz, 4cores and 8 Threads
Gpu - Nvdia GTX 1660Ti 6Gb
Ram -16GB
OS - Windows 10 Home

I am attaching the relevant screenshots. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 11, 2021)

Your undervolt is working fine. The only way to improve your laptop is to reduce temps. You will need to pull your laptop apart, clean it out and replace the thermal paste.

You will never get consistent performance if your CPU is constantly thermal throttling like your pictures show.


----------



## Amlenk (Mar 11, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Your undervolt is working fine. The only way to improve your laptop is to reduce temps. You will need to pull your laptop apart, clean it out and replace the thermal paste.
> 
> You will never get consistent performance if your CPU is constantly thermal throttling like your pictures show.


Ohh, I thought my undervolt had a problem or something. I'll clean and re paste my laptop then. Thanks!!!


----------



## Amlenk (Mar 17, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Your undervolt is working fine. The only way to improve your laptop is to reduce temps. You will need to pull your laptop apart, clean it out and replace the thermal paste.
> 
> You will never get consistent performance if your CPU is constantly thermal throttling like your pictures show.


I opened up my laptop, cleaned it and re-pasted it with thermal Grizzly Kryonaut. I ran a cinebench 20 test. No more throttling of any sorts and got a score of 2079. I am also running my default turbo values 41 41 40 40. Although, I had to reduce my undervolt values because the earlier values were not as stable as I thought them to be. Re-pasting made a huge difference. The maximum temperature my cpu is reaching is 86*°*C.


----------

